# Rainbow Platty with Betta?



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I was thinking about putting 3 with my betta in a 15 gallon. Do you think these are a little to collerfull for the betta?


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

I had a male Betta with platies before. He used to pick on one of them so much that I ended up donating him to my kid's school since the fish store wouldn't accept him. That was in a 10 gallon. I don't think the 15 is big enough to give him the territory that he needs. I also found out a bit late, that many Platy enthusiasts recommend larger aquariums for them. 30 and up is what I recall. Hopefully one of those experts will chime in.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It may not be a good idea. A male betta will attack anything brightly colored. Try some kind of fish that isnt as flashy and you may have better results.


----------

